# hiawatha bikes



## shoobear (Nov 25, 2009)

*hiawatha bikes- for FREE*

Hey
New guy here....
Just bought a property and found a big pile of old bikes.....
I will get the serial numbers and pics up.
There are also alot of wheels....alot! I will get some measurements from them.
Also  chain guides and racks....

Here is a HUGE pic....the one has a springer front end....more pics to come.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 25, 2009)

Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 26, 2009)

GOLD! Rusty gold!


----------



## shoobear (Nov 26, 2009)

The one bike with the springer has the number:
D79140 on the BB.....Anybody know what year it would be?


So I have replied to one email about the bikes....
I have no interest in keeping a mountain of bikes or parts.
So I have offered the mountain for free to whoever picks them up. (ok maybe leave a box of beer!)

Marc has first dibs on the bikes.....
The bikes and parts are located about 3 hrs north of spokane WA.
No interest in shipping.

cheers


----------



## npence (Nov 26, 2009)

for free!:eek: i wish i lived closer to you i would be there tonight with a case of beer.


----------



## Bevin (Nov 27, 2009)

3Hrs norh of Spokane covers a lot of territory. Where are you - I'll be in Cranbrook and Kimberly this weekend.


----------



## shoobear (Nov 27, 2009)

Located in Kaslo.   Its north of Nelson.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I got exited when I saw you were from BC, I'm only 20min from the border, but on the other side of the state.


----------



## shoobear (Dec 6, 2009)

shoobear said:


> The one bike with the springer has the number:
> D79140 on the BB.....Anybody know what year it would be?
> 
> 
> ...





Any idea what year the springer bike is?

Hey....did I mention the bikes and parts are FREE!!!!!


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 6, 2009)

I will give you $50. plus shipping for just the springer front end.


----------



## shoobear (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are some more pics.....

JC Higgins,CCM,Hiawatha road bikes,Schwin Super Sport(has a HUGE basket!!!) Murray and a Rapido.....


----------



## shoobear (Dec 9, 2009)

more photos......

Any shining stars in the bunch?

I have never seen a rapido- czechoslovakia bike


----------



## partsguy (Dec 9, 2009)

A Rapido? Does this have a tall bar on the back and a banana seat? If so, again, I would pay to have it. Or I could buy it from the guy about to pick the stuff up. I'm going to start a Rapido restoration in the Spring and mine is RUSTY!


----------



## shoobear (Dec 9, 2009)

no bananna seat.
last post second pic from the left is the rapido...


----------



## shoobear (Dec 12, 2009)

ok...not too long and its probally buried for the winter....
bring a shovel and a truck! 
I dont want to pull pcs off the bikes and sell them. They are all FREE! But somebody has to pick them up.....

I have saved the bike pile from the dump for now....hope they find a home by spring......the clean up continues.


----------



## shoobear (Apr 9, 2010)

snow is gone....bikes are still here.
They are off to the dump by the end of the summer......


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 10, 2010)

where are you again?


----------

